# The Food Quiz



## elevan (Nov 30, 2011)

*Just for fun lets see what y'all have to say* 


What food would you not ever eat / try?

What is the strangest food you've ever eaten?

What "exotic" food would you like to try?

What is the best tasting thing you've eaten this week?

What is the worst tasting thing you've ever eaten?

What is the last thing that you ate?

What's for dinner tonight?

What are you craving right now?

Do you eat things whole or have to tear them or eat them in segments and pieces?

Do you have any hidden treats in your house? 

What is your least​ favorite candy?

What'​s the stupidest thing​ you ever did in the kitchen?


----------



## elevan (Nov 30, 2011)

What food would you not ever eat / try?
Organ meats

What is the strangest food you've ever eaten?
Chocolate covered ants

What "exotic" food would you like to try?
Ostrich

What is the best tasting thing you've eaten this week?
Homemade cranberry sauce on toast (cranberry sauce was awesome)

What is the worst tasting thing you've ever eaten?
Lamb

What is the last thing that you ate?
Chicken sandwich

What's for dinner tonight?
I don't really know...  :/

What are you craving right now?
Nope

Do you eat things whole or have to tear them or eat them in segments and pieces?
Depends...oranges get segmented and bread gets ripped to pieces

Do you have any hidden treats in your house?
Chocolate  

What is your least​ favorite candy?
Licorice 

What'​s the stupidest thing​ you ever did in the kitchen?
Grabbed a screaming hot cast iron pan bare handed


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 30, 2011)

What food would you not ever eat / try?
Squid Octopus stuff like that ...
What is the strangest food you've ever eaten?
Well .. I can not think of anything right now .
What "exotic" food would you like to try?
Ostrich ... I wonder ??? I have to agree it sounds interesting .
What is the best tasting thing you've eaten this week?
Peanut butter cookies with chocolate in the middle . 
What is the worst tasting thing you've ever eaten?
Sushi -- Do not like that at all !!!
What is the last thing that you ate?
Chicken sandwich me too !! 
What's for dinner tonight?
I don't really know...  
What are you craving right now?
Pecan Pie ... with Ice cream so cold and sweet and .. I think you understand !! 
Do you eat things whole or have to tear them or eat them in segments and pieces?
It depends ... 
Do you have any hidden treats in your house?
Cocoa powder an a instant chocolate cake in the microwave recipe LOVE THAT !! 
What is your least​ favorite candy?
Licorice  AGREE !! It is like you have been reading my mind !!
What'​s the most silly thing​ you ever did in the kitchen?
Tried to get some icing of the cake and got caught so I clenched my fist and hoped no one would see it then went to the bathroom and licked 
it off my hand .. Then the icing turned my tongue blue ... BIG MISTAKE ...


----------



## SheepGirl (Nov 30, 2011)

*What food would you not ever eat / try?*
Organs.

*What is the strangest food you've ever eaten?*
I have no clue

*What "exotic" food would you like to try?*
I've always wondered what a llama would taste like.

*What is the best tasting thing you've eaten this week?*
Leftover country ham from Thanksgiving 

*What is the worst tasting thing you've ever eaten?*
GUACAMOLE 

*What is the last thing that you ate?*
Sugar cookies

*What's for dinner tonight?*
Probably mac & cheese

*What are you craving right now?*
some ham 

*Do you eat things whole or have to tear them or eat them in segments and pieces?*
In public, I tear things a part. At home, I totally pig out and shove whole chunks of food in my mouth.

*Do you have any hidden treats in your house?*
Not that I know of lol

*What is your least​ favorite candy?*
The black licorice

*What'​s the stupidest thing​ you ever did in the kitchen?*
Well, we have an electric stove and so the burners stay hot/warm after you turn them off. Welllllllll I wasn't thinking and I put the spatula down on one of the burners I used and it kind of melted to the stove :| I started freaking out when I figured it out about 20 min later, so I started yanking on it trying to get it off....and it took a chunk out of the glass.

Boy...were my parents mad at me


----------



## CCourson05 (Nov 30, 2011)

What food would you not ever eat / try?
Brain

What is the strangest food you've ever eaten?
I have eaten alligator, shark, and some ugly fish from deep sea fishing that I was REALLY skeptical of eating. 

What "exotic" food would you like to try?
Bear. Hands down. 

What is the best tasting thing you've eaten this week?
Hmm.... Chicken and Dressing

What is the worst tasting thing you've ever eaten?
Some noodles I ate in Switzerland, and some other sausage looking stuff in Belgium. 

What is the last thing that you ate?
Chicken and Rice

What's for dinner tonight?
Haven't decided yet. 

What are you craving right now?
Chili

Do you eat things whole or have to tear them or eat them in segments and pieces?
I never tear things, however, I make fun of my fiance for tearing everything. She squishes skittles so that she can tear them... 

Do you have any hidden treats in your house?
Oh yeah. Everywhere. 

What is your least​ favorite candy?
Any kind of TRUE licorice is just awful. 

What'​s the stupidest thing​ you ever did in the kitchen?
Well I have touched the elements in the oven... TWICE. And one time, I reached for a metal can in the spice cabinet, and poured it in the pinto beans... thinking it was pepper. I turned around after returning the can and smelled holiday spices. I was like huh?? Then looked in the beans to find the water red. Cinnamon.


----------



## RPC (Nov 30, 2011)

What food would you not ever eat / try?
Alligator
What is the strangest food you've ever eaten?
for me it was goat because we are a beef, pork, chicken family.
What "exotic" food would you like to try?
I am not really into strange foods....I am pretty picky
What is the best tasting thing you've eaten this week?
Chili
What is the worst tasting thing you've ever eaten?
Oyster
What is the last thing that you ate?
pigs in a blanket......Hot dog with a crescent roll around it.
What's for dinner tonight?
pigs in a blanket and fry's (not really a healthy of special meal but it was fast and easy)
What are you craving right now?
Peanut butter frozen custard
Do you eat things whole or have to tear them or eat them in segments and pieces?
eat them in pieces unless they are small enough
Do you have any hidden treats in your house?
Peanut butter M&M's
What is your least​ favorite candy?
watermelon or banana candies
What'​s the stupidest thing​ you ever did in the kitchen?
Moped the floor starting at the door so then I was stuck in the corner. I guess that's kind of stupid in the kitchen.


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 30, 2011)

CCourson05 said:
			
		

> What food would you not ever eat / try?
> Brain
> 
> What is the strangest food you've ever eaten?
> ...


I actually had bear for Thanksgiving. My aunt had shot a huge one and brought some to our family Thanksgiving dinner. Her and my uncle usually bring venison, but she brought some bear this time. It was delicious!


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 30, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> *Just for fun lets see what y'all have to say*
> 
> 
> OK WOW. I love organ meat and I *LOVE LOVE LOVE* licorice!  Ya'll are missing out!
> ...


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Dec 1, 2011)

What food would you not ever eat / try?

_Organ meats_

What is the strangest food you've ever eaten?

_steak tar tar (raw steak with a raw quail egg broken over top of it)_

What "exotic" food would you like to try?

_Alligator_

What is the best tasting thing you've eaten this week?

_Chicken/Beef/Shimp Fajitas_

What is the worst tasting thing you've ever eaten?

_steak tar tar (raw steak with a raw quail egg broken over top of it)_

What is the last thing that you ate?

_Archway Oatmeal Cookie_

What's for dinner tonight?

_apparently Archway oatmeal cookies _ 

What are you craving right now?

_Real food - Filet Mignon, baked potato, tossed salad, rolls - maybe a glass of wine._

Do you eat things whole or have to tear them or eat them in segments and pieces?

_Both_

Do you have any hidden treats in your house? 

_ALWAYS - men never look in the cupboard with the tupperware!_

What is your least​ favorite candy?

_Black Licorice_

What'​s the stupidest thing​ you ever did in the kitchen?

_Turned on the wrong burner on the stove and melted my coffee pot that was sitting on it!_


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 1, 2011)

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> What "exotic" food would you like to try?
> 
> _Alligator_


exotic ?? Where I live alligator is on the menu at many places !!


----------



## Stacykins (Dec 1, 2011)

What food would you not ever eat / try? Food made from people (such as soylent green!) 

What is the strangest food you've ever eaten? Octupus so fresh it was silly wriggling. Lived in Japan, the land of weird foods

What "exotic" food would you like to try? Balut! 

What is the best tasting thing you've eaten this week? Nothing tasty, stomach troubles keeping me on bland food. So toast? 

What is the worst tasting thing you've ever eaten? Stinky tofu, it isn't the smell, but the taste and texture (Limburger cheese smells awful, but tastes good, in comparison!) 

What is the last thing that you ate? crackers :/

What's for dinner tonight? past dinner

What are you craving right now? Unadon, essentially unagi rice (Unagi  = grilled eel. Don't knock it 'til you try it!) 

Do you eat things whole or have to tear them or eat them in segments and pieces? Really depends, most bread I like to break off bite sized pieces

Do you have any hidden treats in your house? No secret stashes! 

What is your least​ favorite candy? Tootsie rolls, disgusting!

What'​s the stupidest thing​ you ever did in the kitchen? Salt and sugar got swapped...ewww....


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 1, 2011)

*What food would you not ever eat / try?*
Organ meats

*What is the strangest food you've ever eaten?*
I had bear at Thanksgiving, I've also had possum and wild boar which are "exotic" to some people.

*What "exotic" food would you like to try?*
Sushi, alligator, and ostrich

*What is the best tasting thing you've eaten this week?*
the pumpkin pancakes I created tonight

*What is the worst tasting thing you've ever eaten?*
can't think of anything at the moment

*What is the last thing that you ate?*
pumpkin pancakes, eggs, and bacon

*What's for dinner tonight?*
see previous question!

*What are you craving right now?*
chocolate!

*Do you eat things whole or have to tear them or eat them in segments and pieces?*
I ususally take bites out of things, some things do get cut up, and citrus fruits get segmented

*Do you have any hidden treats in your house?* 
sometimes! 

*What is your least​ favorite candy?*
Black Licorice

*What'​s the stupidest thing​ you ever did in the kitchen?*
When I was a a preteen and cooking chili beans for my family one night I put WAY too much cayenne pepper in the beans (there is a difference between a pinch and a bumb to the bottom of the jar of pepper!). Noone could eat it but since I cooked it I had to eat a bowl of it, that took some milk to cool it down! I did that like 13 years ago and I can still clearly remember it!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 1, 2011)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> *What "exotic" food would you like to try?*
> Sushi, alligator, and ostrich


AGAIN alligator ??? Sorry but it's just not exotic here ... 

ETA : I do understand .. it is exotic and I think it is fine for you to wish to eat it some day I just thought it funny that someone thought it was exotic and they serve it a few miles from my house .


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 1, 2011)

Where are you from SmallFarmGirl? I would guess Louisiana or FL if alligator is common at restaurants near you.


----------



## Stacykins (Dec 1, 2011)

I hear alligator tastes like chicken? No, literally, that it is kinda white meat like. 

Bear is absolutely delicious. And a neighbor who nailed a bear recently gave us some bear sausage, which was so nice of him! Very yummy indeed.


----------



## elevan (Dec 1, 2011)

Yeah, Exotic means - Exotic to YOU.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Dec 2, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Squirrelgirl88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The grocery stores around here do carry Alligator when Ohio State plays a certain team with a certain reptilian mascot! But last time I checked we didn't have any alligator in the Ohio River.


----------



## Ravens Haven (Dec 2, 2011)

*What food would you not ever eat / try?
brains

What is the strangest food you've ever eaten?
snake

What "exotic" food would you like to try?
true jamaican

What is the best tasting thing you've eaten this week?
cornbread dressing

What is the worst tasting thing you've ever eaten?
kalamari

What is the last thing that you ate?
satsuma

What's for dinner tonight?
fried chicken, biscuits, crowder peas, mac n cheese

What are you craving right now?
sausage

Do you eat things whole or have to tear them or eat them in segments and pieces?
segments and pieces

Do you have any hidden treats in your house? 
no

What is your least​ favorite candy?
anything that sticks to my teeth

What'​s the stupidest thing​ you ever did in the kitchen?*
used double cayenne instead of chili powder, whew that was a hot night.


----------



## stitchcounting (Aug 16, 2012)

What food would you not ever eat / try?

tongue

What is the strangest food you've ever eaten?

termites (trip to peru)

What "exotic" food would you like to try?

Cuy aka guinea pig

What is the best tasting thing you've eaten this week?

chicken alfredo


What is the worst tasting thing you've ever eaten?

my mom's cooking

What is the last thing that you ate?

an apple

What's for dinner tonight?

rice and beans

What are you craving right now?

water

Do you eat things whole or have to tear them or eat them in segments and pieces?

whole i barely chew 

Do you have any hidden treats in your house? 

yup almonds

What is your least​ favorite candy?
 licorice

What'​s the stupidest thing​ you ever did in the kitchen?

pee in the sink


----------

